# Breeders close to Uniondale PA?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would like to know if there are any reputable working line breeders in the area close to Unindale, Honesdale, Carbondale PA? 

Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just make sure you know the information about the breed and breeders before you start calling around. The best breeders won't consider you unless you've done your homework ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Home - Warrior K9 Academy Police K9 & Protection Sport Club <-- they breed and also know where to get good dogs


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Not sure where that is exactly. But u would look at Jim Hill, Von Wyndmoor. He is excellent, been in the breed and competed for a long time. And is one of the nicest guys you will meet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Reputable depends on who you talk to. 

Look further afield is my advice.

Lee


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Jim is south east pa, not too far... but I definitely agree, Jim is awesome. Jax will probably chime in, that's her neck of the woods I think


----------



## Toby's mom (May 29, 2013)

*working line dogs*

You might take a minute and look up Eichenluft.....Molly Graft! It is my understanding that she has some Very nice working line's and does quite a lot with her dogs...Lots and Lots of experience.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

www.coldcreekshepherds.com from Gettysburg Pa. if you are willing to travel a bit. Pups from Bandit vom Wolfsheim and Rea Tur-Lad (her female). Pups are 3 weeks old now, two males left. Very good reputation and placement of dogs as you will see from the website.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks. I was in PA for memorial day and was hoping to visit a few breeders close by.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> It is my understanding that she has some Very nice working line's and does quite a lot with her dogs


Depends on who you talk to


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am really pleased with my Eichenluft dog-she is a great dog


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> I would like to know if there are any reputable working line breeders in the area close to Unindale, Honesdale, Carbondale PA?
> 
> Thanks



Misty Ridge German Shepherds in Maryland. Joyce Burdette has done a really great job with her program. Got two from her and they were just perfect...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

eddie1976E said:


> I would like to know if there are any reputable working line breeders in the area close to Unindale, Honesdale, Carbondale PA?
> 
> Thanks


There are several SchH clubs in that area. If I were you, I would take full advantage of that and go watch their dogs. See what you like and find a breeder from there.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> There are several SchH clubs in that area. If I were you, I would take full advantage of that and go watch their dogs. See what you like and find a breeder from there.


Good advice. I was in the same situation and the same area. I went out to the local clubs and got to know some of the dogs. Helped a great deal in figuring out what I wanted and where I should get it.


----------

